# 1965 rag joint



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Good afternoon 
Does anyone have any good instruction or ideas on replacing 
The rag joint on a 1965 Lemans with power steering 
Did not find much in the forum regarding the rag joint any help will be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You need clearance to pull off/remove the coupler (Rag Joint)
Two ways to go about this.
1. Loosen the gear box to frame bolts to gain enough clearance to removed the coupler or; 
2. loosen the steering column under the dash support bolts and once you have the coupler unbolted, 
slide the column outward/up enough to gain need clearance.
This may require loosening the interior firewall collar to free the column movement. 

Be sure to note the location of flange nut to spline, you will see a flat/relief on the gearbox spline of the input shaft for the bolt.
Also be sure to mark the orientation of the shaft before you take it apart.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Well all right then I got it I completed it in about 35 minutes thanks for Your help once I got going there wasn’t nothing to it


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

CPL said:


> Well all right then I got it I completed it in about 35 minutes thanks for Your help once I got going there wasn’t nothing to it


35 minutes ??? I can barely get under the car in 35 minutes.....I am swapping out the gear box and am planning on it taking all day Saturday .


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You need clearance to pull off/remove the coupler (Rag Joint)
> Two ways to go about this.
> 1. Loosen the gear box to frame bolts to gain enough clearance to removed the coupler or;
> 2. loosen the steering column under the dash support bolts and once you have the coupler unbolted,
> ...


Really good info to have, Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Outstanding, Glad it worked out for you.

Cheers


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

O 
I have my engine out right now rebuilding it ,which made it a lot easier.
Thanks


----------

